# John deere 4210



## Lynnr316 (Aug 12, 2021)

How do I make my mid pto work on my 4210 john deere?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Pull the mid-mount PTO switch up 1st then the rear pto switch up..rear must be on to run the mid. Shut off in reverse order. B.


----------

